# anybody need another hand?



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

hello all , new to the gigging thing realy love it but dont hav any clue wat to do would anyone be intrested in taking a noob will split gas ,beer , ect. hell ill even tow if u need me too , i dont need much room im only 155lbs realy love to fish just want to try out gigging , wading is fine wit me too i live in pensacola will go as fort walton , thank you all


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!! Hope you find another gigger to hook up with!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

If you come to Dauphin Island you are welcome to go with me. Only expense will be you cleaning the blood off the boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! ....... Such a deal. Can I just leave my boat at home and come with you John?


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

i told him instead of us going offshore all the time we can take my 27' proline gigging. we just need a really long gig. on the real he is a really great fishing buddy. whoever takes him will really enjoy his company.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Bobby, you are welcomed to come anytime you would like. 

And you won't even have to clean the boat - but you *CAN *bring your paint sprayer....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Why? You want to paint up some fake Flounder to lay on the bottom for the next guys that come thru the area?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

HA! Now I know why I keep seeing those flounder shaped holes! They are really paint! That's bullshit!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe.....I have throught of that. I actually have a Flounder doormat at my door. It's the smaller one. I bought my folks the big one for their house.

I found them in a ad in the back of National Fisherman.

Here is another place to get them.

http://www.alltackle.com/fish_doormats.htm


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the offer John ,make sure u bring x-shark alone when we go he sounds like an alright kinda guy , looking forward to the trip thanks .


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Welcome aboard!!! Hope you find another gigger to hook up with!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks alot i hope i find someone to atleast show me how to do it lol


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

fulish850 said:


> hello all , new to the gigging thing realy love it but dont hav any clue wat to do would anyone be intrested in taking a noob will split gas ,beer , ect. hell ill even tow if u need me too , i dont need much room im only 155lbs realy love to fish just want to try out gigging , wading is fine wit me too i live in pensacola will go as fort walton , thank you all


 
Nice Truck, I have the sane just White...welcome to the site:thumbup:


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Nice Truck, I have the sane just White...welcome to the site:thumbup:


thanks , yea they are great trucks , nice boat wish i had somthing to tow around :yes:


----------

